# Evacuation of Hematoma



## RainyDaze (Sep 30, 2008)

How would you bill this?  This patient needed to go back to the OR for a evacuation of a hematoma after a mastectomy.  She developed a large tense hematoma that was painful and causing local skin compromise.  Doctor states incision reopened and the clot evacuated.......drain placed........wound reclosed in layers.  

Thanks for the help.


----------



## elenax (Oct 1, 2008)

I work for an *ASC* and I would code *10140   "Incision and drainage of hematoma, seroma or fluid collection"*


----------



## RainyDaze (Oct 1, 2008)

Great, thanks for your help!


----------

